# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  VWA: kankerverwekkende stof in honing - Elsevier

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## crestfallensoul

Bevatten váák die stof, dus niet altijd...
Overmatige consumptie....... dat doen toch alleen de bijen?
Zouden die dan ook kanker krijgen?
Of......... zijn die resistent tegen kanker??? 
Dan wordt het toch tijd dat ze die beestjes eens gaan onderzoeken op de mogelijke aanwezigheid van een natuurlijke afweer.... ja toch?

----------


## Agnes574

Sorry...de tranen lopen over mijn wangen...
Volgende week in het nieuws;
MASSALE STERFTE VAN BIJEN DOOR KANKER!

Opstarten die bijenkliniek!!!!

hihihi...sorry...lol!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

